# Unique Joints, a Master craftsman at work,



## Tony Ward (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

Please take the time to see Japanese Master Craftsman Kintaro Yazawa elevate traditional joinery to a new level at  Master Kintaro Yazawa's slide show


Tony Ward


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tony, that was really COOL... Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tony

Their are wood workers and then their are wood workers sometimes called Artist with the gift of making great things out of wood , he and you fall into this class I think 
Thanks for sharing the audio/video link with us 

Bj


----------



## Cowinacape (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow that slide show can either inspire you, or make you want to burn you tools, and take up bridge full time. Some beautiful work there, very entertaining slide show,thanks for the link!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

He is truely a master. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That was truly amazing. Yes, there are craftsmen that are artists. Thanks for sharing. -Derek


----------

